# 2xmale gerbils - SURREY



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Contact/organisation details: I am fostering for Furry Friends in Old Coulsdon. Please PM me on here or call Emma on 020 8407 1080/0797 356 9371.
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes for their whole lives.
Location: Caterham/Old Coulsdon SURREY
Number of animals:2
Type/Breed/Variety: Gerbils
Sex: Male
Age(s): 2 years old.
Name(s): Springer is the black one and Twinkle is the gray one.
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: Owners moved abroad. 
Will the group be split: No.
Transport available: Within reason or if you can organize it.
Other: Gerbils are typically fast, but they comes over to your hand to sniff it to say hello.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

We have transport going to Portsmouth very soon. Please get in contact if you are down that way and can offer a home to any of our animals.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

We will be going to Southampton too!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

These boys are very sweet. I have just been holding Twinkle and he didn't mind at all! Would make good first gerbils


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Would love to have them, however don't currently have a tank for them. In the process of getting one.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Right, if we get enough people wanting animals from us we will do a transport run to Cambridgeshire. Please get in touch if you are interested!

We are still doing the run to Southampton/Portsmouth so there is still time if anyone that way is interested. Please get in touch with me again so I can take contact details (even if you have already spoken to me) so I can make a list of what animals are going where.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

We can also get animals to Notts/Derbys/Manchester/Newport as well as Southampton, Portsmouth and Cambridgeshire. Please get in touch if you can offer any of our animals another chance in life.


----------



## blue butterfly (Jan 3, 2010)

Just keeping this thread bumped up!

I am hoping to adopt some gerbils and a few hamsters (I couldn't resist the cuteness!) from AnnaT but there needs to be more people my way (cambridgeshire) wanting animals for anyone to be able to do a transport run to get them here.
Sooooo, if you live in Cambs or in fact anywhere in the areas mentioned in the posts above and could offer a home to an animal then pm Anna.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

The transport is going this Sat so the 7th! There is still time if you are interested in any of our animals, however I recommend calling us incase we don't get your email.

020 8407 1080 or 0797 356 9371.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

We are also going to Thurrock, Essex this Sunday (8th) so can take animals there too. Please get in contact!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still got time to put animals on the transport run! Transport going to the Essex(going on sunday)/Cambs (going 10am tomorrow!) area as well as to Derby/Notts/Manc/Telford. However, this transport run is set for this weekend!

Please CALL us if you are interested in case we don't get your email!

020 8407 1080 or 0797 356 9371.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

These lucky boys are now in their new home


----------



## blue butterfly (Jan 3, 2010)

They are adorable. As soon as I put them in their tank they destroyed everything and then went to bed!
My brother has re-named them Dante and Diego


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

blue butterfly said:


> They are adorable. As soon as I put them in their tank they destroyed everything and then went to bed!
> My brother has re-named them Dante and Diego


Love the new names. I was never sure of the old names, but I tend to keep the names they come in with. Those boys are so destructive, I was starting to run out of boxes for them :lol:


----------

